# Kioti ck2610 cab have enough power?



## Kyle421

Hey, im new to the channel. Im looking at getting a new cab tractor. Dont really want to deal with the def fluid and emissions. Im considering the ck2610 with cab. Just not sure if it has enough power with the AC. I found a couple videos that are related. Anyone have experience with that tractor and and power loss with AC on. Thanks. Heres one of the videos i found.


----------



## SidecarFlip

AC consumes very little engine power actually once the cabin is cool. On my M9 cab. energizing the ac might pull the motor down 20 rpm, maybe.

Keep in mind that when running a rear mower or brush hog, the rule of thumb applies...5 horsepower for every foot of mower width in normal operation and a bit more in tall grass or vines.

The post 4 tractors under 90 horse don't use DEF (yet), just SCR (Selective Catalytic Reduction). However they are almost all common rail electronically controlled so you have that to deal with.

There are a ton of larger pre emissions tractors (Cabbed and open station) on Tractor House this week but keep in mind that any used pre 4 tractor, no matter what the power is, will command a premium price.

26 horsepower in my view isn't much to work with from the get go. But then I farm so I need bigger power.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Another thing to keep in mind that is, AC requires more regular maintenance as well. Cabin filters need cleaned regularly and / or replaced and the evap under the roof will need periodic cleaning as well. On mine, I take the roof off every spring and flush out the evap, they tend to get clogged with fines that get past the cabin filter.

You get a mower much over 4 foot wide, you'll be disappointed as that unit won't have the power to run it.

One thing I noticed in the video is the poster engaged the pto way above idle. Thats a big no as it not only shocks the driveline but it wears the pto clutch pack excessively. You always want to engage the pto at a speed that will allow it to get the implement rotating (without stalling the tractor) but not so high as you are damaging the pto clutch pack. You don't ever want to replace the pack as it entails splitting the tractor and I'm sure the warranty will be long expired when it wears out.

I find U Tube video's entertaining for the most part but from a practical standpoint, experience is the best teacher.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Kyle421 said:


> Dont really want to deal with the def fluid and emissions.


I relate to that just fine, why I run pre 4 units, mechanically injected too.


----------



## Kyle421

SidecarFlip said:


> Another thing to keep in mind that is, AC requires more regular maintenance as well. Cabin filters need cleaned regularly and / or replaced and the evap under the roof will need periodic cleaning as well. On mine, I take the roof off every spring and flush out the evap, they tend to get clogged with fines that get past the cabin filter.
> 
> You get a mower much over 4 foot wide, you'll be disappointed as that unit won't have the power to run it.
> 
> One thing I noticed in the video is the poster engaged the pto way above idle. Thats a big no as it not only shocks the driveline but it wears the pto clutch pack excessively. You always want to engage the pto at a speed that will allow it to get the implement rotating (without stalling the tractor) but not so high as you are damaging the pto clutch pack. You don't ever want to replace the pack as it entails splitting the tractor and I'm sure the warranty will be long expired when it wears out.
> 
> I find U Tube video's entertaining for the most part but from a practical standpoint, experience is the best teacher.


Thanks for all the good information. I appreciate the quick response. I might go down to the dealer and see if they will let me test it out a bit. if they have any in stock. I know these tractors are in high demand right now. thanks again.


----------



## nota4re

Op - you may want to also check out the DK4210SE cab model. I just bought one a couple of weeks ago - and loving it so far. As others have said, no DEF but it will need to re-gen occasionally. From what I have read, most of the soot is created from lower revs - which is common for many homeowners. I'm trying to keep revs at 1500-1700 (min) whenever I am working. The theory is that when you are operating at these revs, when a regen needs to run, it will just run. We'll see.

The AC is fantastic. I find myself keeping the fan on the lowest speed once the cab is cool. I think there is a very modest price difference to get the larger DK. My dealer threw in the telescoping arms which are nice. I added a Kioti-fit ($99) stereo (Amazon) and it was literally plug and play. As the DK comes with the rear ports (standard), I bought and installed the hydraulic top link. Way cool with the box blade!!

In the DKSE line, 42 is the lowest HP and they have 47, 55, and 60HP models. The dealer I purchased from had 5 DK42SE's in stock.


----------



## SidecarFlip

One thing to keep in mind with any post 4 engine whether it's SCR or DPF and that is, the cannister has a finite lifespan. They will only 'regen' so many times and then they have to be cleaned or replaced because during 'regen' the soot is cooked with additional diesel fuel into an ash and that ash eventually clogs the cannister substrate. the cannister element is like the catalytic converter on your car but instead of converting oxides of nitrogen into water and a harmless gas, it 'cooks' the soot'. Different coating on the substrate inside, but like a catalytic converter, it gets HOT when doing a regen.

Now, I know about Kubota regen cycles before replacement cleaning and it's around 2500 'regens' which amount to about 12,000 meter hours give or take and not many owners will ever see that but if the tractor 'hangs' around as long as some on here, that could be an issue for a subsequent owner.

I have no idea of the cost of a cannister but I do know that over riding the 'regen' cycle will cause the cannister to fail prematurely. Seen that happen. The cannister gets clogged and the operator keeps pushing it and eventually, the engine destructs.

One good thing about the new post 4 engines and that is, the Federal EPA mandate is a 5 year warranty on all components, including that cannister and all related emissions components.

I'd consider one if that was all that was available and it may soo be. People are snapping up later model pre 4 units pretty quick.

I wouldn't be hesitant about buying a post 4 model if that was all that was available. In my case, I found a pre 4 unit and bought it used to augment my other pre 4 unit.

I have no idea about fuel consumption either. I'd say unit to unit, a post 4 unit will consume more fuel in a given amount of time, versus a pre 4 unit because raw diesel fuel is used to 'bake' the substrate and eliminate the trapped soot.

My buddy down the road with his big JD's has had to replace at least one of his SCR cannisters before but I don't know if JD warranted it or not. All I know is he's not impressed.

Both my pre 4 Kubota's are very frugal with diesel and good thing they are with the price of even off road diesel climbing rapidly today.


----------



## TX MX5200

I agree that while the pre 4 are preferred depending on condition, I wouldn’t be afraid to get the 4s. I say that as I assume your use will be like most of ours and that isn’t going to be a high amount of hours. I assume that due to the size tractor your looking at…now those who are running tractors for livelihood means they USE them.

I have no idea what average weekend warrior users (like me) put on their tractors per year, but I have had mine a year and have put about 60 hours on it….someone using a tractor for a living will likely put that on in a week. Granted my tractor is a 2014 and now has 150 hours on it…at this rate, my regen should last another 150 years and I will lose my give a damn in less than 20😏


----------



## TX MX5200

I also agree you may want to step up in tractor size…unless you need that small of one to get to where your needing to get to. With a 4 foot shredder your pretty much maxed out…while the AC will not pull much, you don’t have much to spare. I would consider going up to 30 or 40.


----------



## SidecarFlip

One thing I've noticed perusing tractor forums and that is, people who buy small tractors (new), tend to trade up tp a larger one in pretty short order. My local dealer has (had because I haven't been there lately), a ton of small Kubota's on the lot that were trades on larger units. That may not be the case today with the new unit's not being delivered in a timely manner but it was.

The other thing I notice is, unlike a few of us that use them (tractors) a lot, most owners don't accrue a lot of meter hours over the course of time which tells me they are a sizeable investment that sits idle a lot.

Having said that, it appears the larger the units are (referencing a tractor resale outlet like Tractor House) always have a lot more running hours on them than small ones.

In reality, I'd rather purchase a maintained unit with substantial hours on it, than an older unit with few hours on it because sitting idle does no good to the unit. Seals dry out and leak, fuel gets stale, the rust and the tires rot.


----------



## nota4re

SidecarFlip said:


> One thing I've noticed perusing tractor forums and that is, people who buy small tractors (new), tend to trade up tp a larger one in pretty short order.


Yep, I was one of these. The challenge is that it's sometimes hard to imagine how versatile the tractors are and that combined with inexperience of not having owned one, it's hard to come up with your "use cases". Nevertheless, you should try to ask yourself what you will be doing - and does the tractor you have your eye on the best fit for those uses. I think most will agree that you may want to try to error on the "more capable" side of the equation!


----------



## SidecarFlip

People tend to think with their wallets first and never consider the end use. Problem with that is you end up taking a hit on the trade in and then get to purchase a new one and more payments.

I'm guilty of it as well, why I've owned at least 10 Kubota's, every new one was bigger than the previous one. I will say what I own now, power wise is all I need, maybe more than I need actually.


----------



## TX MX5200

I will say I had used a 53’ NAA for 18 years before purchasing my current Kubota. After spending those years having to drive steel posts into round bales and dragging (busting) them to move to pasture, I knew I wanted one easily capable of lifting a large/medium round bale with a loader. That’s why I opted for the larger than needed size I have…I also knew the 4WD would be a luxury and not a need for my use, so I could save money as 2wd are less sought after.

I had to drive 5 hours to get it from a small dealer, but since it was out of warranty the dealer (sold from his ranch house for years) wasn’t a concern. My best advice is buy to meet your biggest absolute long term need…instead of a cab, I just got a rhino top that works fine. I sacrificed the cab and 4wd to get a bigger tractor as those weren’t absolute needs for my use. Now, if I lived up north and had to use for snow removal etc, the cab would’ve been a requirement. Maybe not 15 years ago, but it would be now😏

The guy I bought from was honest and fair and was helpful matching me up with a tractor he had over some with more luxury items…actually, while mine only had 90 something hours on it, the farmer/dealer said he put 20 to 30 hours on it himself and swapped all fluids and filters as he’s does with all he sells.


----------



## SidecarFlip

TX MX5200 said:


> I will say I had used a 53’ NAA for 18 years before purchasing my current Kubota. After spending those years having to drive steel posts into round bales and dragging (busting) them to move to pasture, I


Sounds like a nightmare to me. I built above ground feeders with a door to load a round in and the sides have bars that hinge at the bottom so as the stock eats the hay, the bars lean in. really cut down on my hay consumption as they can only get a mouthfull at a time. Have roofs to so the bales are out of the weather. I'm giving one away, too bad you don't live closer. I only need one now.


----------



## TX MX5200

SidecarFlip said:


> Sounds like a nightmare to me. I built above ground feeders with a door to load a round in and the sides have bars that hinge at the bottom so as the stock eats the hay, the bars lean in. really cut down on my hay consumption as they can only get a mouthfull at a time. Have roofs to so the bales are out of the weather. I'm giving one away, too bad you don't live closer. I only need one now.


I would like to see pic if ya have one handy as that sounds like a good setup for a feeder. I had to quit using my round bale feeder as I had a cow wearing one like a necklace due to large horns….8 foot spread causes issues with standard bale feeders. Getting it off wasn’t fun while dodging slinging horns like a rodeo clown.

I may be able to weld something up with help f some friends…I’ve looked at horse feeders with solid sides that may work…just afraid they will step inside the ring and have issues as they roll the rounds around like a beach ball.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Maybe tomorrow I'll take a picture. Had a few of the round feeders. Total waste of money and hay. Cattle have a penchant for sliding the feeders and then pissing on the hay. No pissing on it with my feeders. Bales are 2 1/2 feet off the ground.

Copied Klene Pipe Structures feeders and did some improvements. It's a good design but way too expensive.


----------



## brandon barnes

I have a ck2610 and love it! It's not a cab model, couldn't afford it but wanted one. I mow 5 acres with a 5 ft rotary cutter with no problems. When its tall I just go slower. For me it's tractor therapy. My only issue is the throttle will sometimes slowly start idling down while cutting,no big deal I just bump it back up. The loader payload is great, I can even move round bales which is crazy for a 25 horsepower tractor. Three point is jerky coming up slow, so I just lift faster. It's a little cold blooded in Montana cold Winters because I haven't installed my block heater yet, but always starts. Smokes like crazy for about a minute. Pushes snow very well also. I didn't want a tractor that regins because I work on new heavy equipment and they seem to have issues alot. All in all the ck2610 has been great for me.


----------



## unsquidly

brandon barnes said:


> I have a ck2610 and love it! It's not a cab model, couldn't afford it but wanted one. I mow 5 acres with a 5 ft rotary cutter with no problems. When its tall I just go slower. For me it's tractor therapy. My only issue is the throttle will sometimes slowly start idling down while cutting,no big deal I just bump it back up. The loader payload is great, I can even move round bales which is crazy for a 25 horsepower tractor. Three point is jerky coming up slow, so I just lift faster. It's a little cold blooded in Montana cold Winters because I haven't installed my block heater yet, but always starts. Smokes like crazy for about a minute. Pushes snow very well also. I didn't want a tractor that regins because I work on new heavy equipment and they seem to have issues alot. All in all the ck2610 has been great for me.


Just me personally, I think that the 2610 is a bit under powered for it's size That is why I went with the 3510. How new is yours? Is it HST drive or regular gear?


----------



## brandon barnes

Its a 2020 hst. Yeah it could use a little more power, but it's the same engine you have except for common rail injection and dpf. When my warranty expires I'm gonna adjust the mechanical injection pump and bump it up at least 10 horsepower. I had a pretty strict budget and also didn't want a dpf system is the only reason for the 2610. I hope you like the 35 horsepower. My buddy has a new se model 3510 and loves it. Kioti has been a good investment for me.


----------



## unsquidly

This is my second Kioti and I have had good luck with them so far. You said that your throttle will go down under a load, do you have the linked pedal system on yours?


----------



## brandon barnes

unsquidly said:


> This is my second Kioti and I have had good luck with them so far. You said that your throttle will go down under a load, do you have the linked pedal systeim on yours?


 no I don't have that option on mine. I think it's just from vibrations and my throttle cable is very tight. Usually by the time I notice it the machine has only dropped less than 500 rpms


----------



## Kyle421

Thanks again for all the info. These kiotis seem to be gaining a lot of attention. found some good kioti videos on this YouTube channel.


https://www.youtube.com/c/SpicerDesignsLLC


----------



## levesqueonline

brandon barnes said:


> Its a 2020 hst. Yeah it could use a little more power, but it's the same engine you have except for common rail injection and dpf. When my warranty expires I'm gonna adjust the mechanical injection pump and bump it up at least 10 horsepower. I had a pretty strict budget and also didn't want a dpf system is the only reason for the 2610. I hope you like the 35 horsepower. My buddy has a new se model 3510 and loves it. Kioti has been a good investment for me.


I just bought the 2610SE myself, seems ok for now, but based on research about adjusting the injection when warranty ends was my deciding factor. information is scarce on people who have done it  hopefully as years go by there are more people with experience with it.


----------

